# Western training and saddles



## Myra F (29 December 2020)

Hello all, 

I’m thinking of training my youngster western style. Just after advice on where to start with it.
Also western saddle recommendations. Brands, what to look for in a good second hand saddle, fittings etc. 
Thank you in advance ❤️


----------



## Ownedby4horses (29 December 2020)

You would be better posting in the tack room, as this area is for stolen/track/trace items.

However, if you don’t know western yourself, you will struggle to train your youngster yourself.

Google WES (Western Equestrian Society), they have different area numbers that cover different regions in the UK (I am assuming you are in the UK?), they also detail approved trainers.

You need to find a western saddle fitter (one size certainly does not fit all) in your area.  Basically avoid anything made in Mexico or India and absolutely avoid Wintec synthetic or anything western Robinsons Equestrian sells.  Look for USA made saddles.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ownedby4horses (29 December 2020)

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/where-to-buy-a-western-saddle-in-the-uk.798699/

This might help.


----------



## planete (29 December 2020)

The basic western training can be done in any saddle that fits the horse.  A good western trainer will help you start correctly and will be able to advise on tack appropriate to you and your horse.


----------



## Ownedby4horses (4 January 2021)

?? Who are training saddles? OP, can’t find anything online for them but you need to research before using anyone.


----------



## TPO (4 January 2021)

What area are you in? There are quite a few trainers that travel as well as western training places.

Regarding a saddle look at Western Tack Trader on facebook. Jennifer Sheerin covers the whole of the UK and I ly stocks american  brands.

Be careful of the mexican/Indian saddles currently flooding the market.


----------



## Alibear (5 January 2021)

There is also The Western Saddler, she is based in the south west I think but she does road trips every now and then.  Tends to not to have the depth of second hand stock that Jennifer has, but is a good fitter and can also use the equiscan system to provide a truly made to measure saddle, should you have the budget.


----------



## TPO (5 January 2021)

Alibear said:



			There is also The Western Saddler, she is based in the south west I think but she does road trips every now and then.  Tends to not to have the depth of second hand stock that Jennifer has, but is a good fitter and can also use the equiscan system to provide a truly made to measure saddle, should you have the budget.
		
Click to expand...

As you know I had an awful experience with her. A really poor fitting and the worst "customer service". Eventually got the saddle refunded but was left out of pocket for a waste of time "measuring", travel and postage.

I'd urge anyone to proceed with caution and make sure they get everything in writing including the refund policy for when the saddle arrives and wouldnt fit anything never mind the horse that was measured for it.

She follows me around here and then sends new messages that contradict her previous messages admitting what was wrong if I post about my bad experience 🙄 I really wouldn't wish the stress of the whole experience on anyone.


----------



## Ownedby4horses (5 January 2021)

I agree with TPO, I have experience of ordering stuff with her and it wasn’t a positive experience, hence I never used her again.


----------



## TPO (5 January 2021)

Ownedby4horses said:



			I agree with TPO, I have experience of ordering stuff with her and it wasn’t a positive experience, hence I never used her again.
		
Click to expand...

Watch out for fb messages arriving! She reports anyone posting TRUE reports to admin and posts get modified/deleted 🙄

Things like Mattes pads & cinches are much cheaper elsewhere too (Classic Equine, The Western Shop, @sbloom on here) as well as arriving quicker...


----------



## Ownedby4horses (5 January 2021)

TPO said:



			Watch out for fb messages arriving! She reports anyone posting TRUE reports to admin and posts get modified/deleted 🙄

Things like Mattes pads & cinches are much cheaper elsewhere too (Classic Equine, The Western Shop, @sbloom on here) as well as arriving quicker...
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully I only do this forum and nothing else.  Admin shouldn’t be deleting personal experience, that’s just wrong.  I didn’t know sbloom also did western stuff, thanks x


----------



## TPO (5 January 2021)

Ownedby4horses said:



			Thankfully I only do this forum and nothing else.  Admin shouldn’t be deleting personal experience, that’s just wrong.  I didn’t know sbloom also did western stuff, thanks x
		
Click to expand...

@sbloom does mattes so I've assumed that she could also order the western pads and cinches. Hopefully she sees the tags and sets the record straight! Ha ha


----------

